# Trillium Home Insurance



## FinancialFreedom (Aug 18, 2015)

Has anyone ever been with Trillium Insurance? I got annoyed with TD because they want to charge me $400 per year more then the original quote they gave me (without giving me a reason why), so I contacted a broker.

The broker came back with Trillium, which is about the same as the original quote given by TD, but I've never heard of Trillium, and am skeptical to go with some place I know nothing about. I tried googling them but couldn't find any reviews or anything. Has anyone ever had them, good experiences or bad? Should I be skeptical or just go with them as they're the cheapest and recommended by the broker I went to?

Any other home insurance places I should check out? Willing to move my auto insurance as well to get better price.

Thanks!


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

I assume you mean Trillium Mutual Insurance?
I can't speak to them but there is info out there.


----------

